# Grousing about grouse



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

A friend of mine and I went down to Brush Creek on Sunday looking for grouse. We had read some good things about the grouse hunting there and were looking to put up some birds over his English Springer Spaniel. We managed to put up only one grouse in about five hours of hunting. That place kicked our butts, like five hours on a Stairmaster with thorns. In the afternoon we went up to Highlandtown for a little over an hour looking for release pheasants but found none. Anyone have any luck in these areas or anywhere else?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Looking for grouse in NE Ohio is like trolling for sailfish in Fairport Harbor.

It is nice getting out in the woods though. As steelmagoo put it Saturday when we took my son out, "it would be nice to heat the barrel up while we're out there."


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sorry for your luck. I wish I could help but I have not had a chance to get out yet. The forecast is for one and half grouse per hour in Ohio. Bad yes but still better than WV where it is forecast for one grouse for every hour and half montain climbing. I have a spot that is supposed to hold 15 grouse per hour here in Ohio. The catch is you have to walk a little over four miles to get to it. No four wheelers are aloud and I bailed over 800 bailes of hay for this permission. I pray that it pays off.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

For 15 flushes per hour, I would _eat_ 800 bales of hay! Good luck and good shooting. Next week we're either going to buy some birds and put them out, or try to find some woodcock closer to home, or maybe try another area for grouse. If we get into them I'll post it (in a non-specific way, of course!).


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

A friend and I went grousing this saturday morning for 3 hours in prime grouse cover at crown city mines in southern ohio and never seen a bird . My setter went on point twice and took off running once like she was seeing the bird but no bird. I was telling him maybe we should go to brush creek cause last year I had good luck there but it sounds like we were better off hunting close to home anyways. Hope someone has some luck soon, Ole Gunner 70 usually does but haven't heard him on hear lately.


----------



## gunner70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Guys there are pockets of birds at Brush Creek State Forest. You might walk through what looks like great cover there and not see a bird. Come back the next day and see 3 or 4. Those birds get alot of hunting pressure. So dont give up and come back after muzzle loading season.When the cover is down and the birds will hold semi tight there. Those birds when its real dry or when the leaves fall are real skiddish. And you are right. That is one rough country to hunt. And guys I usally dont do this but I'll tell you that coffee hollow road is not worth the wear and tear on your boots. Now you might be saying that Im hiding a spot. But you wont see a black F-150 any time soon there. Ive hunted there 6+ times and only kicked 1 bird. Im not saying someone hasnt found them there but as far as Im concerned they can have them. Ive put alot of miles on my boots there and to me its not worth it. Have a good one guys. Happy huntin


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

My dad and I were deer hunting in Kentucky a few weekends ago and the three days we were in the woods there was a Grouse that followed us everywhere we went. We would move it would move, it would get right next to us, close enough to touch, but it wouldnt let us. Part of the time we were in a Doghouse ground blind and it would keep flying in and out the windows, and it started to sit on the top. It wasnt hurt, it would fly away and go bug our friends who was hunting with us. They go on the Four wheeler and took off and it starting flying after them. When it was done with them it would be right back to were we was at. My dad thinks it might have been farm raised and either turned loose, or it got away. It was pretty weird!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

gunner70 said:


> I usally dont do this but I'll tell you that coffee hollow road is not worth the wear and tear on your boots. Now you might be saying that Im hiding a spot. But you wont see a black F-150 any time soon there. Ive hunted there 6+ times and only kicked 1 bird. Im not saying someone hasnt found them there but as far as Im concerned they can have them. Ive put alot of miles on my boots there and to me its not worth it.
> 
> if you are talking about coffee hollow off of st.rt.73 you will not see my truck there either. I have seen just about everything there but a grouse.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I saw several in the Shawnee forest this year deer hunting. I think I was hunting off of road 1 on the north end when I seen a few on the west side of the road. Pretty thick but has some grouse.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

this past october I killed a grouse at highlandtown while squirrel hunting, My squirrel fell into a small patch of grapevines and when I walked over it jumped at my feet for an easy shot. It was the only grouse I've ever jumped there though.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a place close to me where I can flush one, maybe 2 per trip. Couple of years ago I saw four in one day. In three years, I've managed one bird. If we get some snow down here in southeastern Ohio, I'm gonna check it out. Without a dog, I'll wait for the snow.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

oufisherman, I lived out by Albany from June of 1998 - April of 2001. There are a few places I can tell you that I always flushed a bird or two. PM me and I will let you know. One place is public land one is private.


----------

